# Mahnbescheidswahn



## BlaBla (21 März 2009)

Ahh gut gefunden also den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einfach in die Tonne drücken !? Oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?  
Zitat:Wenn du als Empfänger dem Mahnbescheid nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprichst (dazu genügt ein Kreuzchen auf dem Mahnbescheid und die Rücksendung ohne Begründung), ist wieder der Gläubiger dran. Er muss jetzt einen Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen.  
Also einfach in die Tonne kicken denn da steht  ja ....nicht innerhalb von ..... ist der Gläubiger wieder dran. Lg


----------



## bernhard (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dann mal ganz langsam:

Mahndroh-Müll per Briefpost lässt sich einem guten Zweck zuführen, wenn man ihn der einziehenden Bank für das Poesie-Album schickt.

Echte Mahnbescheide von den Nutzlosen sind in ihrer Häufigkeit umgekehrt proportional zum üblichen Forengeschwätz über sie.


----------



## BlaBla (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also muss ich unbedingt den Gerichtlcihen Mahnbescheid zurücksicken oder kann ich ihn gleich wegwerfen??
(ich blicke da solangsam net mehr durch:unzufrieden Denn wenn ich ihn nicht wieder zurücksicke ist doch wieder win-loads dran oder? So habeich das zu indest verstanden:smile: Lg BlaBla


----------



## wahlhesse (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hm, da Du mit dem lesen unserer Infos oben auf jeder Seite Probleme hast, hat sich jemand mal die Mühe gemacht, das ganze mal in lustige Videos zu verpacken:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
Anschauen, verstehen, keine Angst mehr haben.

Übrigens, die Gefahr einen Mahnbescheid zu bekommen ist geringer als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden. Daher... locker bleiben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## bernhard (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das Gerede über nicht existente Fragestellungen führt nur zur Verwirrung aller Leser.


----------



## BlaBla (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ok habe mir alle Viedeos angeguckt aber die beantworten NICHT meine Frage! 
Ich möchte nämlich wissen was passiert wenn man den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid NICHT wieder zurück schickt???(sry für die ganze arbeit die ich euch mache aber danke schon mal im vorraus)    
Lg BlaBla
Ps: die viedeos sind echt klasse:-D


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



BlaBla schrieb:


> Ich möchte nämlich wissen was passiert wenn man den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid NICHT wieder zurück schickt???


Dann  haste die Arschkarte gezogen. Wie lang willst du hier eigentlich noch dämlich fragen und  nerven?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheidswahn*

Ein Mahnbescheid bedeutet NICHT das man zahlen muss.Das muss man erst wenn ein Richter Dich in der Gerichtsverhandlung dazu verdonnert!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheidswahn*

Schicktst Du den Mahnbescheid nicht zurück hat der Gläubiger einen Titel und kann Dir den Gerichtsvollzieher ins Haus schicken!


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheidswahn*

... wobei man vom Gerichtsvollzieher noch ein viel hübscheres Exemplar des Mahnbescheids Vollstreckungsbescheids ausgehändigt bekommt, wenn man bezahlt. Toll, nicht??

Mann-o-mann ... :wall:


----------



## cypheraut (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheidswahn*

Ich weiß, dass es wahrscheinlicher ist, zweimal hintereinander vom Blitz getroffen zu werden (  ), als einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu bekommen, aber trotzdem frage ich: 
Hat schon mal irgendwer von euch, der schon einige Monate Mahnmüll bekommt auch den "so gefürchteten" gelben Brief bekommen?


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheidswahn*

Nicht in diesem Forum. Trotz intensivster Suche im WWW ist es mir nicht gelungen mehr
 als 3 unbestätigte Postings/Meldungen zu finden  bei schätzungsweise  einigen hunderttausenden 
Betroffener. Verbraucherzentralen  sprechen von "einigen" , was immer darunter zu verstehen ist.

  "gefürchtet" ja,  aber völlig unnötigerweise. Es genügt ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und
  ab in die Post. Danach müßte geklagt werden und  nach fünf Niederlagen in vier Jahren 
( Prozesse der Nutzlosbranche sind seltener  als der Jackpot im Lotto) hat die Nutzlosbranche
 wohl nicht mehr die richtige Lust es nochmal zu versuchen

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## cypheraut (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheidswahn*



webwatcher schrieb:


> "gefürchtet" ja,  aber völlig unnötigerweise. Es genügt ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und
> ab in die Post. Danach müßte geklagt werden und  nach fünf Niederlagen in vier Jahren
> ( Prozesse der Nutzlosbranche sind seltener  als der Jackpot im Lotto) hat die Nutzlosbranche
> wohl nicht mehr die richtige Lust es nochmal zu versuchen
> ...



Danke für die wirklich schnelle Antwort! 

Mahnbescheide kann ja eigentlich jeder verschicken (lassen) - es muss keine gerechtfertigte Zahlungsforderung bestehen! Der Absender muss ja nach Widerspruch auf den Mahnbescheid beweisen, dass die Forderungen gerechtfertigt sind - muss also vor Gericht ziehen! Das wird sich für Abzocker nicht rentieren!


Ich hab nicht mal meine richtige Adresse bei der Anmeldung bei winloads angegeben, werd somit auch gar keinen Brief von denen bekommen können, also mach ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen, vor allem nachdem, was ich alles gelesen habe - ich werde auch seit einigen Wochen mit Schmunzelmahnungen von winloads und Pr*ink*sso zugemüllt!

Dank diesem Forum bin ich natürlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen! Ich bin schon mal gespannt, was noch so alles kommt  !


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheidswahn*



cypheraut schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mal gespannt, was noch so alles kommt  !


Eine kleine   Einstimmung:   

Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------

